# Strange sore on breast



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

I am hoping someone can help me out or share experiences here. I am considering going to the doctor but in my experience the doctors around here either don't take you seriously or can't do anything for you and make a bad situation worse.
I have had a sore on my left breast for about 2-3 months I can't remember exactly when it showed up but it started as what I thought was just a pimple. My breasts have had some acne since I had my daughter. This one has not gone away though and seems to go in this cycle of being open/oozing and then it goes to a hard dry lump about the size of a pea maybe a little bigger, when the dry skin flakes off it turns back into an oozing sore. I have tried antibiotic ointment, soaking in hot baths/espom salt, hot compresses, lotion, nothing seems to work.
I am still nursing my daughter who will be 2 in december and I am 25 years old, I dont know about family history because I am adopted.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

It is probably just an infected hair follicle or pore, but you should get it checked out ASAP. I know that some surface breast abnormalities can be a sign of breast cancer. I'm sure it isn't that but you should get it checked just in case.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Go to the doctor and get it checked as soon as possible. I don't mean to scare you but a pimple/sore on the breast that won't go away is one sign of a rare but very serious form of cancer. Your chances of cancer are very rare but, given the fact that you have this one symptom, I would get it checked immediately.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree you need to get it checked out and make sure your doctor is aware that a sore can be breast cancer. It is really rare especially at your age. Is it on the nipple or around the nipple area?


----------



## Lact-o-Mama (Jan 27, 2006)

Sounds like a possible Staph infection. I had one on my areola once...it was excruciatingly painful though....

Go and have a MD look at it then come back to us and we'll see about what they say?....


----------



## comamma (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree with the previous poster about staph. I would ask them to do a culture on it. If it is staph carefull handwashing after touching the sore is a must.


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

it is not on my nipple it is just on the left side of my left breast. It is not that painful just maddeningly irritating, it is puffy above the skin, so it is super annoying and hard to ignore. I will try to see my doctor soon, staph hadn't occured to me. I checked the symptoms of breast cancer and this just doesn't seem to fit, I haven't had any kind of problems with my nipples at all.
Infected hair folicle was actually my first thought but I dont get why it wont heal.
If it was staph wouldn't I have given it to my daughter by now? You know now that I think about it I have been suspecting a tiny patch of impetigo on one of her lips but its very mild, is there any possiblity these could be related?


----------



## comamma (Oct 5, 2004)

It very well could be, staph is scary stuff. I would demand a culture on the sore for sure, and ask about your daughters lip. I hope it is nothing, just a bothersome sore. But it is better to know for sure so you can get on something to help you heal.


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

I did some more research and it really sounds a lot like staph to me. I am going to the doctor tommorow, thank you for all your advice.
Can anyone give me advance advice on dealing with the doctor on this. What if they want me to not nurse my daughter while its healing? What if the sores on her face are staph? She is not vaccinated so I expect a lot of crap from them on that and I just want to be prepared to protect us.


----------

